# Hound with sky-high lipase levels



## hounddog23

My 5 year old walker/fox hound has been battling IMTP since January. He was on Prednisone for this up until a few weeks ago.

Last month, we did some extra blood work on him to determine why he had rapidly gained 25 pounds. We were being very careful about feeding him, so I was concerned that something else was going on besides the effect the steroids had on him.

His blood work came back with his lipase at 5000 (normal is about 100). Nothing else on his blood work was off, and we confirmed with a CPL test that the lipase was coming from his pancreas and not somewhere else in his body. My vet gave him a course of antibiotics, switched him to Royal Canin Low-Fat GI canned food, put him on fluids for 3 days, and retested. His lipase was about the same, so he referred us to NC State.

NC State suspected raging pancreatic cancer, but found nothing to indicate this. They ruled out pancreatitis since his amylase levels are normal and he has no symptoms except occasionally trying to eat grass. His ultrasound was clear, as was his additional bloodwork. They suspect he has a food allergy. We tried giving him Royal Canin HP but he refused to eat it. They also took him off of the Prednisone he was on (5 mg) so we're hoping that doesn't cause his platelets to crash.


1. Does anyone know what could be causing this besides a food allergy? He doesn't really show any other signs of an allergy and he had been on Taste of the Wild for a long time before all of this.

2. What hypoallergenic/novelty protein foods are good to try?


----------

